# 2006 Was Earth's Fifth Warmest Year



## dj_alex (10 Fev 2007 às 13:44)

> Climatologists at the NASA Goddard Institute for Space Studies (GISS) in New York City have found that 2006 was the fifth warmest year in the past century.



o resto pode ser lido em : http://www.nasa.gov/centers/goddard/news/topstory/2006/2006_warm.html

Aqui fica uma animação muit interessante da anomalia da temperatura 

[MEDIA]http://www.nasa.gov/centers/goddard/mpg/169068main_temp_anom_w_date_320x240.mpg[/MEDIA]
Bom artigo. 

Comentários pessoal...


----------



## rozzo (10 Fev 2007 às 14:52)

esta anomalia é em relação a quê?


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2007 às 14:59)

dj_alex disse:


> o resto pode ser lido em : http://www.nasa.gov/centers/goddard/news/topstory/2006/2006_warm.html
> 
> Aqui fica uma animação muit interessante da anomalia da temperatura
> 
> ...



dps digam que é o arrefecimento  
bom registro


----------



## dj_alex (10 Fev 2007 às 15:15)

rozzo disse:


> esta anomalia é em relação a quê?



Não sabes ler as legendas???? HUMMMMMMMMMM?????      

Queres levar porrada???



> global annual surface temperatures relative to 1951 to 1980 mean, based on surface air measurements at meteorological stations and ship and satellite measurements for sea surface temperature.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2007 às 15:19)

A terra só ainda parou de aquecer em 1998 é mais que normal que o arrefecimento ainda não se veja nos gráficos e a nivel global mas a regional já se vê tivemos um aquecimento desde 1850 mas não foi continuo como todos sabemos o maior doi de 1974 a 1998 e foi ele o responsavel pela formulação da famosa teoria e tambem a seca nos Estados Unidos em 1988.


----------



## LUPER (10 Fev 2007 às 16:36)

Mas alguem acredita que alguma vez vão admitir que o planeta está a arrefecer? Espero que a malta esteja toda por cá para podermos testumunhar ao embuste. 

Nunca assisti a uma corrente tão avassaladora de pensamento, penso que isto até se parece mais com uma religião. Gostava de ver esse mapa mas dos ultimos 1500 anos, era engraçado não era? É que apenas mostrando partes da verdade somos sempre capazes de puxar a brasa à nossa sardinha


----------



## mesq (10 Fev 2007 às 17:01)

O que eu gostava era de um estudo sobre as alterações climáticas verificadas em Portugal nos últimos 1500 anos. Que surpresas nos reservaria?


----------



## dj_alex (10 Fev 2007 às 18:09)

LUPER disse:


> Mas alguem acredita que alguma vez vão admitir que o planeta está a arrefecer? Espero que a malta esteja toda por cá para podermos testumunhar ao embuste.




Mostra-me dados que o planeta esta a arrefecer Luper...


----------



## LUPER (10 Fev 2007 às 20:10)

dj_alex disse:


> Mostra-me dados que o planeta esta a arrefecer Luper...



Está desde de 1998, ou não está?


----------



## Fil (10 Fev 2007 às 21:40)

Ou seja, o planeta só está em aquecimento se cada ano que passa é indefinidamente mais quente que o anterior. Mas como todos estes últimos anos, apesar de serem dos mais quentes desde que há registos, não chegaram a ser tão quentes como 1998, o planeta está portanto em arrefecimento.

É essa a teoria do arrefecimento global?


----------



## LUPER (10 Fev 2007 às 22:26)

Fil disse:


> Ou seja, o planeta só está em aquecimento se cada ano que passa é indefinidamente mais quente que o anterior. Mas como todos estes últimos anos, apesar de serem dos mais quentes desde que há registos, não chegaram a ser tão quentes como 1998, o planeta está portanto em arrefecimento.
> 
> É essa a teoria do arrefecimento global?



Sabes bem que não FIL, a teoria do arrefecimento provem do aquecimento, o que eu defendo é que o aquecimeto já provocou o turning-point, apenas isso


----------



## Rog (10 Fev 2007 às 22:51)

LUPER disse:


> Sabes bem que não FIL, a teoria do arrefecimento provem do aquecimento, o que eu defendo é que o aquecimeto já provocou o turning-point, apenas isso



Se for a utilizar os factos que este aquecimento actual (que neste momento é inegável, os factos estão aí) irá conduzir a um arrefecimento, até posso vir a concordar contigo.  Mas desde 1998 até ao presente o aquecimento infelizmente é o saldo que surge ao fazer o balanço do ano, embora que, pontuado com alguns casos localizados de frio mais extremo.
Poderá estar para breve esse ponto de retorno, mas ainda não acredito que tenha surgido. 
É um facto, mais calor nos oceanos conduz inevitavelmente para mais precipitação, e implica chegar mais vapor de água até aos pólos, onde poderá ocorrer mais tempestades de neve. Juntando alguns acontecimentos exteriores como possíveis oscilações no sol, mudança de ventos, redução da corrente do golfo daria o cenário completo para o arrefecimento.
Mas actualmente não é o que está a ocorrer, nem na corrente do golfo, que embora tenha alguns momentos de menor intensidade, ela lá está, e caso falte, o Norte da Europa seria o primeiro a sentir, algo que ainda não ocorreu. 
Não a curto, mas penso que a médio prazo poderá ser uma das hipoteses mais plausíveis -  o arrefecimento global. 
Mas por enquanto, o aquecimento está aí...


----------



## Rog (10 Fev 2007 às 22:53)

dj_alex disse:


> o resto pode ser lido em : http://www.nasa.gov/centers/goddard/news/topstory/2006/2006_warm.html
> 
> Aqui fica uma animação muit interessante da anomalia da temperatura
> 
> ...



Concordo, um bom artigo e a animação bem conseguida, boa escolha


----------



## LUPER (10 Fev 2007 às 22:55)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Se for a utilizar os factos que este aquecimento actual (que neste momento é inegável, os factos estão aí) irá conduzir a um arrefecimento, até posso vir a concordar contigo.  Mas desde 1998 até ao presente o aquecimento infelizmente é o saldo que surge ao fazer o balanço do ano, embora que, pontuado com alguns casos localizados de frio mais extremo.
> Poderá estar para breve esse ponto de retorno, mas ainda não acredito que tenha surgido.
> É um facto, mais calor nos oceanos conduz inevitavelmente para mais precipitação, e implica chegar mais vapor de água até aos pólos, onde poderá ocorrer mais tempestades de neve. Juntando alguns acontecimentos exteriores como possíveis oscilações no sol, mudança de ventos, redução da corrente do golfo daria o cenário completo para o arrefecimento.
> Mas actualmente não é o que está a ocorrer, nem na corrente do golfo, que embora tenha alguns momentos de menor intensidade, ela lá está, e caso falte, o Norte da Europa seria o primeiro a sentir, algo que ainda não ocorreu.
> ...



Repara bem no aumento gradual da precipitação, se a run das 18 fosse toda cumprida, cairia neve e chuva que dava pra encher varios alquevas


----------



## dj_alex (10 Fev 2007 às 23:13)

LUPER disse:


> Repara bem no aumento gradual da precipitação, se a run das 18 fosse toda cumprida, cairia neve e chuva que dava pra encher varios alquevas



Se isto...se aquilo....bla bla bla....

A climatologia não se baseia em ses, mas sim no que realmente se passou...e tem sido inegavel que os anos tem sido extremamente anomalos em relação a temperatura.

Sinceramente não percebo como é que perante uma animação daquelas ainda conseguem inferir que estamos a arrefecer....  
enfim...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2007 às 23:24)

dj_alex disse:


> Se isto...se aquilo....bla bla bla....
> 
> A climatologia não se baseia em ses, mas sim no que realmente se passou...e tem sido inegavel que os anos tem sido extremamente anomalos em relação a temperatura.
> 
> ...



Neve em pleno Verão na Austrália recordes de frio em vários países como Irão Iraque e India a segunda queda de agua/neve em Lisboa num espaço de 2 anos neve em várias cidades e estados americanos onde não costuma ocorrer etc etc.

O mal é que a climatologia está tão cheia de certezas que nem se faz um esforço para rever os cenários se ao menos tivesse os se's já era muito bom era sinal que ainda havia discussão e não se confinava tudo totalmente aos modelos que tão cheios de erros.


----------



## Dan (10 Fev 2007 às 23:43)

Todos os anos cai neve em locais onde isso não é muito habitual. Também todos os anos ocorrem, um pouco por todo o globo, inundações, secas, ondas de calor e de frio. Mas parece difícil negar que nestes últimos anos, pelo menos na temperatura, tem havido um predomínio das anomalias positivas.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2007 às 23:53)

Dan disse:


> Todos os anos cai neve em locais onde isso não é muito habitual. Também todos os anos ocorrem, um pouco por todo o globo, inundações, secas, ondas de calor e de frio. Mas parece difícil negar que nestes últimos anos, pelo menos na temperatura, tem havido um predomínio das anomalias positivas.



Claro sem dúvida.

Houve um inegável aquecimento de 1974 a 1998 o clima manteve-se estável até pelo menos ao ano 2000 a partir dai começou a mudar e apresentar tendências para o arrefecimento e isso torna-se cada vez mais evidente é claro que ainda não se pode corrigir o aquecimento que se deu durante 24 anos mas quando essa altura chegar é que os climatologistas vão começar a pensar e já estamos a caminhar para lá antes de grandes periodos frios costuma sempre chover bastante.Olhemos para Outubro e Novembro   http://snirh.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=4.3.3&objlink=&objrede=


----------



## rozzo (11 Fev 2007 às 01:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> Neve em pleno Verão na Austrália recordes de frio em vários países como Irão Iraque e India a segunda queda de agua/neve em Lisboa num espaço de 2 anos neve em várias cidades e estados americanos onde não costuma ocorrer etc etc.



eventos extremos e invulgares em meteorologia sempre houve e vai continuar a haver.. simplesmente, agora sao mt mais mediaticos.. antes nao eram.. entao em 1945 nao nevou varias dias em Lisboa? entao pronto.. 
agora simplesmente, o mediatismo é 500000% maior que ha muitos anos, dai tanta "estranheza".. agora esses argumentos de que essas ocorrencias que referiste contrariam o aquecimento... para mim nao valem


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2007 às 14:19)

rozzo disse:


> eventos extremos e invulgares em meteorologia sempre houve e vai continuar a haver.. simplesmente, agora sao mt mais mediaticos.. antes nao eram.. entao em 1945 nao nevou varias dias em Lisboa? entao pronto..
> agora simplesmente, o mediatismo é 500000% maior que ha muitos anos, dai tanta "estranheza".. agora esses argumentos de que essas ocorrencias que referiste contrariam o aquecimento... para mim nao valem



Sim tens em parte razão mas não te esqueças que antigamente não se escondia tanto os fenomenos frios não havia a manipulação que todos nos conhecemos hoje em dia só se dá enfase aos fenomenos que derivam do calor só se fala do frio para fazer comprações a mini era-glaciar é um elemento de pura comparação com os nossos dias não se vai mais para trás pois á 1500 anos o clima era bem mais quente do que é hoje ao ponto de os Viking's terem chegado e colonizado a Gronelândia em barcos á vela se fosse nos nossos dias isso seria totalmente impossivel pois morreriam congelados.
E para muitas vezes se falar em fenomenos de frio tem de quase morrer pessoas ou prejudicar a economia isto é tudo questões politicas.


----------



## ACalado (11 Fev 2007 às 15:29)

dj_alex disse:


> Se isto...se aquilo....bla bla bla....
> 
> A climatologia não se baseia em ses, mas sim no que realmente se passou...e tem sido inegavel que os anos tem sido extremamente anomalos em relação a temperatura.
> 
> ...



so acredito no arrefecimento se cair um nevao que nos deixe uma semana paralisados    
ter 16ºc de maxima em fevereiro e muito arrefecimento


----------



## Luis França (20 Fev 2007 às 16:15)

*For US, global warming is now hot*
http://www.physorg.com/news91119170.html


----------



## mocha (19 Mar 2007 às 11:54)

Janeiro mais quente de sempre
2007/02/17 | 09:48
Temperaturas mundiais, terrestres e oceânicas, eram em Janeiro 0,85 graus Celsius acima da média do século XX


As temperaturas mundiais registadas em Janeiro foram as mais elevadas de sempre registadas neste período do ano, anunciaram sexta-feira cientistas da Administração Norte- Americana Oceânica e Atmosférica (NOAA, sigla em inglês), refere a Lusa. 

«As temperaturas mundiais tanto terrestres como à superfície dos oceanos foram as mais elevadas registadas para o mês de Janeiro», declarou a NOAA num comunicado, citando cientistas do seu Centro de Dados Climáticos. 

As temperaturas mundiais, terrestres e oceânicas, eram em Janeiro 0,85 graus Celsius acima da média do século XX, de acordo com dados preliminares, ultrapassando assim o recorde estabelecido em 2002 (0,71ºC acima da média). 

Em particular, as temperaturas terrestres estavam 1,89 graus centígrados acima da sua média em Janeiro, um nível recorde, enquanto as temperaturas oceânicas eram as quartas mais quentes de sempre registadas em 128 anos, ou seja 0,1ºC abaixo do recorde estabelecido em 1998, no auge do fenómeno El Nino. 

«A presença do El Nino assim como a tendência contínua para o aquecimento global» contribuíram para fazer do mês de Janeiro de 2007 o mais quente conhecido até hoje, explica a NOAA no seu comunicado. 

Estas temperaturas anormalmente elevadas ocasionaram também as segundas mais fracas quedas de neve no continente euro-asiático de que há registo. 

«Durante o século passado, as temperaturas mundiais à superfície progrediram a um ritmo de 0,06ºC, todos os dez anos, mas a taxa de aumento foi três vezes mais elevada desde 1976, ou seja, 0,18º C cada dez anos, com alguns dos mais fortes aumentos de temperaturas ocorridos nas latitudes elevadas do hemisfério norte», perto do pólo norte, acrescentou a NOAA. 

Há registos da temperatura do planeta desde 1880. 


in Portugal Diario
http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?div_id=291&id=775333


----------



## Vince (20 Mar 2007 às 18:12)

*Warmest winter on record for the globe*

Mais achas para o aquecimento da discussão...



> *Dec 2006 - Feb 2007 - Warmest winter on record for the globe*
> 
> Earth just experienced its warmest Northern Hemisphere winter on record, according to statistics released today by the National Climatic Data Center. The 3-month Northern Hemisphere winter period December 2006 through February 2007 had an average global temperature +0.72°C (+1.30°F) above normal, beating the previous record set in 2004 by a substantial +0.12°C. The Northern Hemisphere had its warmest winter ever measured, and the Southern Hemisphere (where it was summer) had its 4th warmest summer on record. Cooler than normal temperatures were observed over less than 15% of the globe, and nowhere did the cooling exceed 3° C (Figure 1). Record warmth was particularly noteworthy over land areas of the Northern Hemisphere poleward of 45° latitude, where temperatures a remarkable 5°C (9°F) above normal were common. Warming of almost the entire globe's land and ocean areas, with the greatest warming occurring in winter over the northern Northern Hemisphere's land areas, is a result that climate models have long been predicting would occur if human-emitted greenhouse gases were substantially affecting Earth's climate. *This winter's pattern of record warmth closely matches the computer models projections*, and adds additional support to the theory that human-emitted greenhouse gases are now causing a significant warming of the planet. We can expect further substantial warming in coming years as human-emitted greenhouse gases continue to increase at 2% per year.
> 
> ...



*Link Fonte: *Dr. Jeff Masters' WunderBlog

*Link Relatório:* Climate of 2007 - February in Historical Perspective

*PS:*
Alguém me sabe dizer se os modelos climáticos globais estão acessíveis ao público tal como estão os modelos de previsão numérica do tempo ?


----------



## Mago (20 Mar 2007 às 18:42)

O aparecimento do El Nino é prova suficiente da tendencia do aquecimento, mas acho exagerado  que em 50 anos está tudo do avesso, mas não vejo qualquer fundamento nem conheço dados para defender uma teoria do arrefecimento, mesmo com a quebra da Corrente do Golfo por outros factores não acredito em grandes alterações para já.
Quando os nossos sistemas naturais de ar condicionado desaparecerem (gelo nos Pólos) talvez essas mudanças climáticas se sintam na pele mais depressa, mas também não vai ser já "amanhã" como dizem.


----------



## dj_alex (20 Mar 2007 às 22:09)

*Re: Warmest winter on record for the globe*



Vince disse:


> *PS:*
> Alguém me sabe dizer se os modelos climáticos globais estão acessíveis ao público tal como estão os modelos de previsão numérica do tempo ?



http://www.ipcc-data.org/

http://www.mad.zmaw.de/IPCC_DDC/html/SRES_AR4/index.html

tens aqui dados dos modelos climáticos.

estão é os dados em bruto...


----------



## Vince (22 Mar 2007 às 10:47)

*Re: Warmest winter on record for the globe*



dj_alex disse:


> http://www.ipcc-data.org/
> 
> http://www.mad.zmaw.de/IPCC_DDC/html/SRES_AR4/index.html
> tens aqui dados dos modelos climáticos.
> estão é os dados em bruto...



Obrigado Alex. Perguntei por causa daquela frase do Jeff Master em que ele afirma que as anomalias deste Inverno vieram de encontro ao que os modelos previam. Seria interessante que o IPCC disponibilizasse esses modelos de forma gráfica para nós todos podermos ir seguindo a evolução dos dados.


----------



## dj_alex (22 Mar 2007 às 11:55)

*Re: Warmest winter on record for the globe*



Vince disse:


> Obrigado Alex. Perguntei por causa daquela frase do Jeff Master em que ele afirma que as anomalias deste Inverno vieram de encontro ao que os modelos previam. Seria interessante que o IPCC disponibilizasse esses modelos de forma gráfica para nós todos podermos ir seguindo a evolução dos dados.



O IPCC neste caso é so um distribuidor de dados...estão lá modelos climáticos de vários centros de investigação no mundo.

Quanto aos dados experimentar dar uma vista de olhos no SIAM...tem lá mapas de anomalias da temperatura para Portugal.


----------



## rossby (23 Mar 2007 às 09:11)

:assobio: :assobio: 





Mago disse:


> O aparecimento do El Nino é prova suficiente da tendencia do aquecimento, mas acho exagerado  que em 50 anos está tudo do avesso, mas não vejo qualquer fundamento nem conheço dados para defender uma teoria do arrefecimento, mesmo com a quebra da Corrente do Golfo por outros factores não acredito em grandes alterações para já.
> Quando os nossos sistemas naturais de ar condicionado desaparecerem (gelo nos Pólos) talvez essas mudanças climáticas se sintam na pele mais depressa, mas também não vai ser já "amanhã" como dizem.




O malta ! Alguém já se deu ao trabalho de comparar esta série (Smith & Reynolds) com a série de referência do NCEP ?:assobio: 
Já agora, alguém se deu também ao trabalho de comparar os dados dos pontos da malha desta série com os valores observados ? 

Tanto quanto parece é uma reconstituição baseada nos dados do NCEP mas "corrigida" relativamente a efeitos "não climaticos"   O estranho é que na série do NCEP o Inverno mais quente não foi este último.  Sugiro que os colegas analisem também estas séries para ver se chegam a mesma conclusão.

Analisando a série Smith&Reynolds relativa ao ponto da malha mais próximo de P. Delgada e verifiquei que o Inverno mais quente deve ter sido em 1994-1995  

Claro que a média Global não tem de coincidir com as médias pontuais, mas o que me intriga é como puderam extrapolar para este ponto se tanto quanto sei os comunicados CLIMAT de Ponta Delgada deixaram de ser enviados para o WCDC em 1990 

Claro que os métodos estatísticos aceitam tudo  mas depois é necessário avaliar se os resultados são realistas. 

Atenção, ou muito me engano ou vem ai outra série para o ano que vem  Não há pachorra


----------



## rossby (23 Mar 2007 às 09:11)

:assobio: :assobio: 





Mago disse:


> O aparecimento do El Nino é prova suficiente da tendencia do aquecimento, mas acho exagerado  que em 50 anos está tudo do avesso, mas não vejo qualquer fundamento nem conheço dados para defender uma teoria do arrefecimento, mesmo com a quebra da Corrente do Golfo por outros factores não acredito em grandes alterações para já.
> Quando os nossos sistemas naturais de ar condicionado desaparecerem (gelo nos Pólos) talvez essas mudanças climáticas se sintam na pele mais depressa, mas também não vai ser já "amanhã" como dizem.




O malta ! Alguém já se deu ao trabalho de comparar esta série (Smith & Reynolds) com a série de referência do NCEP ?:assobio: 
Já agora, alguém se deu também ao trabalho de comparar os dados dos pontos da malha desta série com os valores observados ? 

Tanto quanto parece é uma reconstituição baseada nos dados do NCEP mas "corrigida" relativamente a efeitos "não climaticos"   O estranho é que na série do NCEP o Inverno mais quente não foi este último.  Sugiro que os colegas analisem também estas séries para ver se chegam a mesma conclusão.

Analisando a série Smith&Reynolds relativa ao ponto da malha mais próximo de P. Delgada e verifiquei que o Inverno mais quente deve ter sido em 1994-1995  

Claro que a média Global não tem de coincidir com as médias pontuais, mas o que me intriga é como puderam extrapolar para este ponto se tanto quanto sei os comunicados CLIMAT de Ponta Delgada deixaram de ser enviados para o WCDC em 1990 

Claro que os métodos estatísticos aceitam tudo  mas depois é necessário avaliar se os resultados são realistas. 

Atenção, ou muito me engano ou vem ai outra série para o ano que vem  Não há pachorra


----------



## rossby (23 Mar 2007 às 09:22)

*Re: Warmest winter on record for the globe*



dj_alex disse:


> O IPCC neste caso é so um distribuidor de dados...estão lá modelos climáticos de vários centros de investigação no mundo.
> 
> Quanto aos dados experimentar dar uma vista de olhos no SIAM...tem lá mapas de anomalias da temperatura para Portugal.



Relativamente a estas simulações regionais de Clima tenho muitas dúvidas ...
Na realidade partem de distribuições espaciais geradas por modelos SIG que apenas se limitam a ajustar a variância da orografia à do parâmetro sem nenhum "input" físico adicional, isto é, sem ter em conta as restrições físicas de cada parâmetro. Por exemplo, como é possível extrapolar a temperatura ou a precipitação média para o ponto mais alto de Portugal Continental se a estação mais alta fica a 1380 m ? Mais uma vez os modelos estatísticos aceitam tudo o que lhe derem  

Mais achas para a fogueira


----------



## dj_alex (23 Mar 2007 às 11:10)

*Re: Warmest winter on record for the globe*



rossby disse:


> Relativamente a estas simulações regionais de Clima tenho muitas dúvidas ...
> Na realidade partem de distribuições espaciais geradas por modelos SIG que apenas se limitam a ajustar a variância da orografia à do parâmetro sem nenhum "input" físico adicional, isto é, sem ter em conta as restrições físicas de cada parâmetro. Por exemplo, como é possível extrapolar a temperatura ou a precipitação média para o ponto mais alto de Portugal Continental se a estação mais alta fica a 1380 m ? Mais uma vez os modelos estatísticos aceitam tudo o que lhe derem
> 
> Mais achas para a fogueira



Se fossem só os modelos regionais/globais de clima....

Já os de previsão são a desgraça de são....

No entanto os modelos globais de clima são bastante diferente dos da previsão...Se não em termos de computação era impossivel...
É o que temos e quer os modelos de previsão do centro europeu quer o modelo do Hadley Center são o "estado da arte"...

Por isso é que com isso que temos que trabalhar....


----------



## Seringador (23 Mar 2007 às 12:55)

Meus amigos, só digo isto:

Os modelos são aquilo que nós lá introduzimos, por isso cada um o faz da forma que bem entender e além disso, praticamente só existe uma isntituição a divulgar como um todo, muito pouco, por isso sou da mesma opinião de que temos de ter cuidado com os dados e ser mais realistas , o que na verdade é o mesmo temos de desconfiar e ouvir outras fontes, nem que sejam regionais 
IPCC, NOAA, WDC são de onde, onde estão sediadas qual é o país que exerce maior peso nas suas decisões   

Mais valem dados regionais do que dados globais e não se esqueçam que quando se fala em aquecimento global se referem-se sobretudo às temperatura Mínimas e não ás máximas 

Ainda é a ponta do Iceberg que daqui a uns anos as pessoas irão ver.....como é fácil manipular uma sociedade globalizada...


----------



## rossby (23 Mar 2007 às 16:43)

*Re: Warmest winter on record for the globe*



dj_alex disse:


> Se fossem só os modelos regionais/globais de clima....
> 
> Já os de previsão são a desgraça de são....
> 
> ...



As leis da física que estão nos modelos de previsão meteorológica encontram-se também no Modelos Globais do Clima (GCM) embora com aproximações de escalas diferentes. Não estava a referir-me a modelos como o do Hadley Center mas sim a climatologia actual utilizada para a sua inicialização.


----------



## rossby (23 Mar 2007 às 16:44)

Seringador disse:


> Meus amigos, só digo isto:
> 
> Os modelos são aquilo que nós lá introduzimos, por isso cada um o faz da forma que bem entender e além disso, praticamente só existe uma isntituição a divulgar como um todo, muito pouco, por isso sou da mesma opinião de que temos de ter cuidado com os dados e ser mais realistas , o que na verdade é o mesmo temos de desconfiar e ouvir outras fontes, nem que sejam regionais
> IPCC, NOAA, WDC são de onde, onde estão sediadas qual é o país que exerce maior peso nas suas decisões
> ...



 Boa, outro meteo-céptico como eu.


----------

